
4 Reasons Why Microservices Are Climbing the Hype Cycle - tmflannery
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/4-reasons-why-microservices-climbing-hype-cycle-david-simmons
======
nathan_long
On the downside, microservices are separated by fallible networks, introduce
network latency throughout the system, make referential integrity much harder
(eg, no foreign keys), make debugging and logging more complicated, and
require more resources to boot than a single monolith.

As we're all exhausted from saying about every single coding and architecture
paradigm ever: "there are tradeoffs".

